# Oil



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello people ,, I have a couple of dumb questions. I'm trying to help my nephew out on a 2010 AC mud pro 700 . I ride hondas so i'm lost on the Artic Cat. 1st thing he just recently got it ,,, he was told it runs 5/50 synthetic oil,,regular oil. The local dealer said to run 10/40 4 stroke with wet clutches for motorcycle or atv . A big difference in the 2 I know . What do we put in this thing ? If it was automotive synthetic motor oil is it ok to regular 4 stroke wet clutch oil ? Which is not synth.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Wet clutch you must have the JASO MA rating or else you risk burning the clutches up. The JASO MA rating basically means that the oil has friction modifiers in it for the clutch plates. Also it has better shear resistance for use in the transmission. The gears in the transmission will actually 'break' the oil apart causing it to fail prematurely.

Regular automotive oil or automotive synthetic does not have the JASO MA rating and can cause premature failure.


----------

